# Heartiest Fisheman Award!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

All I can say is that I am lucky to be home alive with no property damage after this morning. Holman927, Jat83, Shaueelab and I went on quite the adventure. The plan was to fish E-lake but when we discovered there was no parking and that our trucks would likely be burried by a snowplow, as well as nothing other than a steep drop off we went to hunnington instead. The start of the tirp was great, Holman927 iced a tiger and I had a strike on the patened orvis double dough. From there lets just say it went down hill, the big alaskan tundra storm blew in and we were almost blown of the lake, as well as pelted with little ice balls from mother nature (guess it was her way of telling us to leave).





































As far as the question of who is better Dodge or Chevy, I had to pull a chevy out from a snow bank so I was feeling pretty cool about myself. Shaueelab will post of the the photos later, I am sure of it. We thought that we would try our luck at scofield and headed out into the storm. It ususaly only takes 20 min to get there but can you see the road in this picture?










Trying to avoid another Chevy stuck on the side of the road my tires caught the edge of the pavement and the mighty Dodge slipped into the grasp of the snow monster. Luckily a Chevy Tahoe tried to pull us out but couldn't manage to get us free. The three of us dug for another 1/2 hour is balmy temps to dig us out of the snow (we were up to the door handles!). Fianlly Shaueelab and the mighty Toyota Tacoma with some coaxing dragged the 1 ton Dodge out of the grips of the snow monster! I guess today the Toyota was the tuffest truck.

Lessons learned today:

1. Ice fishing sucks in the middle of a blizzard

2. Four wheel drive will not get you out of anything

3. Fat guys do not climb hills fast when falling through waist deep snow

4. Had a blast on our adventure and met some cool new fishing buddies!

--\O


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Hearties Fisheman Award!*

Orvis, first of all, your pictures don't describe it very well. You guys were FREAKIN NUTS! We were the guys by you in the tents. That weather sucked I thought the wind was going to blow my tent to pieces. We didn't have any car troubles luckily (I drive a Chevy , but i agree Dodge's are the ticket) We seen you guys out there in the hail and the snow. We thought you wouldn't last 15 minutes but you held it out a lot longer then we thought you would've. You guys are freakin crazy. I told my buddies you couldn't pay me to be tentless and out there on the ice ha ha. Nice pics though, but it don't come close to putting it into perspective.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hearties Fisheman Award!*

Were you the guy that came out to talk to us, or the guy the tried to help my fat butt up the hill with the snowmobile? Did you have any better luck than we did pretty slow day soft takes and very few and far between. Thanks for confirming our story, we are die hards. That is only step 3 in my ICE-HO traing program.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well now I feel a little bit better about passing this one up. Sounds rough.

I can't believe you attempted going over the hump to Scofield. It gets pretty high from there.

Glad you guys stayed safe (enough), snow banks and all.

So only 1 fish all day?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, with all the frozen water options out there right now you guys opted for the one with small fish, 2 hours away (in good weather) during a winter storm at over 10,000 feet elevation. Hearty is not the first word that comes to mind......


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The guy that came out and talked to you was in my tent. I tried to stay out of that crap today ha ha. And yeah the fishing was slow for us as well. Really discouraging.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Wow, with all the frozen water options out there right now you guys opted for the one with small fish, 2 hours away (in good weather) during a winter storm at over 10,000 feet elevation. Hearty is not the first word that comes to mind......


I'll second that . Must be a gene pool thing .


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well now I feel a little bit better about passing this one up. Sounds rough.
> 
> I can't believe you attempted going over the hump to Scofield. It gets pretty high from there.
> 
> ...





ScottyP said:


> Wow, with all the frozen water options out there right now you guys opted for the one with small fish, 2 hours away (in good weather) during a winter storm at over 10,000 feet elevation. Hearty is not the first word that comes to mind......


 Why not? Something new. Somewhere that isn't saturated with people. And being able to fish for tiger trout. Fishing is fishing, an adventure is an adventure. Beats the alternative of sitting at home.

quote="LOAH"]Well now I feel a little bit better about passing this one up. Sounds rough.

I can't believe you attempted going over the hump to Scofield. It gets pretty high from there.

Glad you guys stayed safe (enough), snow banks and all.

So only 1 fish all day?[/quote]

Yes only one fish. We got some other hits, which were very suttle and hard to detect in such windy conditions. Sorry no pictures. I opted to release it as soon as I could seeing it was a suicidle fish. I got the bite went to real it in, and there was no pressure on the line. Before I new it it had jumped out of the water and was flipping around on the ice. Strangest fish I ever caught.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Even though the weather sounds like it was horrible, I wish I was there. My wife got called out in the middle of the night because one of her patients died and I was stuck babysitting with no phone. I really try not to puss out of these things but I couldn't predict or control this one.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I have to agree with Scotty P. 10,000 feet in elevation mostly small fish. Why? Skyline can get flat out nasty! From my vantage point in sanpete valley I wanted no part of the east mountain. (Huntington, Scofield, etc). By the way how much snow was on Hunington reservoir? Before this storm hit today there was four and a half feet of snow on top of skyline. Just out of curosity why spend a day fishing Huntington reservoir, Scofield? When you can get a much better bang for your buck at Strawberry, Flaming Gorge ?(Large average fish). Thanks for the pictures Orvis 1! By the way you guys are crazy cats! That wasn't just a snow storm on top of the skyline drive that was a blizzard, which doesn't happen everyday!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry you guys didnt have a successful outing. Too bad the weather was horrible for you guys today, and one fish doesnt help out either. At least you guys didnt puss out like others! Still wish I could have got out somewhere today though... Next week though! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My goal was to fish e-lake because there is no slot limit there and some nice cuts, but without a snowmobile I don't think anyone will be able to access it this winter. They are using the boat ramp entrance as a snow plow turn around and dumping large amounts of snow so you can't pass. That is why we ended up at hunnington I love tigers and hunnington can have some nice fish, at least every bit as good a east canyon with better fighters. Last time I only got 45 min on the ice and we did well. The snow was deep we burried my truck up to the door handles when we slid off the road, and I kept punching though the snow trying to climb back to the truck. It would go at least 3 1/2 feet so I ended having to get on my hands and knees and crawl to the truck. The snow was only about 16 inches on top of the ice the ice is thick about 12-14 inches of ice to drill through. There were other anglers on the ice so we weren't the only "idiots" my idea just didn't pan out so that was the best alternative. Remember this was only my 2nd time ice fishing cut a brotha some slack!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

You know don't you that people regularly get stuck on top of those mountains and freeze to death this time of year. Stranded overnight in a vehicle at 40 below zero will turn you into a popsicle by morning. -)O(- 

What am I saying here? I'm just envious, and I might as well admit to it. My outside experience for the day was shoveling my driveway. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ahhhh. Don't worry about it Orvis1....you did exactly the right thing.!! You went fishing where and when you wanted. You may have not had a good time but I'd bet it was a good experience....
In fact....If you want to do it again, I'll go with you !! *\-\* *\-\* 

That's better than sitting around eating Twinkies and watching cartoons.....


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats what ice fishing is all about. For me anyways. I will take it as a compliment. Im on an outdoors sight being told that Im crazy because I went fishing at a somewhat remote place. 
Maybe Im not as crazy as some others might be panzies :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Plus the bonus is being able to fish with 3 new forum members was worth the outing. Holman and I have some plans on tearing up the rivers this summer! Looking back at it some pre-scouting would have saved me some trouble, but that those are trips to remember! .45 you are always welcome in our group, I thought you didn't like ice fishing?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Plus the bonus is being able to fish with 3 new forum members was worth the outing. Holman and I have some plans on tearing up the rivers this summer! Looking back at it some pre-scouting would have saved me some trouble, but that those are trips to remember! .45 you are always welcome in our group, I thought you didn't like ice fishing?


I hate ice fishing....I like to be around good people though...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was definitely an adventure that will be remembered. That was my first taste of ice fishing and the winds were fierce, like what was mentioned by others earlier, I would rather be there than sitting on my butt at home! I had a good time, not a lot of fish, but a lot of laughs and it was good to meet some new fishing buddies! Better luck next time! Are we crazy? Heck no, just adrenaline junkies :lol: We gotta do that again soon!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the invite guys! had a blast! hopefully next time we catch some fish!!! :mrgreen: [attachment=5:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2270a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz][attachment=4:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2271a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz][attachment=3:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2274a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz][attachment=2:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2273a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz][attachment=1:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2272a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz][attachment=0:yyyr5uyz]DSCN2275a.JPG[/attachment:yyyr5uyz]


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Great pics and story, looks like a crazy trip but something you'll probably talk about for the rest of your lives....

I was stuck putzing around the city today but would have loved to be on an "adventure" such as this one....well, maybe with a few more fish though!!!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Silverflick, you couldn't have said it better. Something you'll be able to talk about for the rest of your life. It surprises me that some of you bash people for going certain places. In my book, if there are fish there, why not? Small? Who cares. Its about the outing and being with the guys. I fished Strawberry yesterday. It wasn't my idea to go to Hunnington, but I dind't argue the idea, I'm just happy to get out of the house.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't get me wrong here AFdude, I'm not a big fish guy and I have fished Huntington and the vicinity last summer but I just don't see driving past so many waters that have capped more recently with better accessibility, faster fishing, not buried under feet of snow, and in a blizzard to boot! Seems silly to me is all. Maybe an overnighter with shelters would be worth it but a day trip in a blizzard that high up? That is a lot of gas money for a lake that has not been fishing well for weeks.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes the journey is more important than the destination. After a few months, a good day fishing gets blurred in with all the other good days and eventually forgotten, but stories from a truly horrible and disastrous trip are fondly remembered and retold for many years.

If I could squeeze that down a bit, there might be a bumper sticker or fortune cookie in there somewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Tire chairs! What in the world are you talking about fatbass? By the way fatbass is a classic name. The best on this discussion forum!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> Tire chairs! What in the world are you talking about fatbass? By the way fatbass is a classic name. The best on this discussion forum!


With this kind of sweet talk, he's gotta be hittin you up for something Fatbass. 8)


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

My eyes definetly need hearing aids! I was like what the heck tire chairs. Duh! What idiot would think that, Me. Fat bass rockport might as well be on the moon for the distance I would have to drive to get there this Saturday. I live in the small thriving city of Moroni, Turkeys gobble gobble, big, white, and fat unlike their bronzed turkey brothers in the wild!(Sanpete). Forget Rockport go to Yuba! (Go south young man) I caught ten tasty perch in about one hour averaging 6-13 inches.What a way to ring in the new year! I don't head up north much. I fish the southern and central lakes. (Scofield, Joes Valley, Yuba, Huntington, Otter Creek, Fish Lake, Piute, etc)! Let me know some time when you plan on fishing Strawberry. I would like to meet you up there and teach you the ice fishing fat bass formula, thus allowing fat bass to be caught at a very rapid rate not only in the summer but the winter as well! If you don't believe me just ask Nibble Nuts, your partner in crime. He has caught many of fat bass out of Strawberry Ice fishing, atleast that is what all the weekly p.m's he sends me say! If your ever down in this neck of the woods let me know! Same goes for you Nibble Nuts,


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> My eyes definetly need hearing aids! I was like what the heck tire chairs. Duh! What idiot would think that, Me. Fat bass rockport might as well be on the moon for the distance I would have to drive to get there this Saturday. I live in the small thriving city of Moroni, Turkeys gobble gobble, big, white, and fat unlike their bronzed turkey brothers in the wild!(Sanpete). Forget Rockport go to Yuba! (Go south young man) I caught ten tasty perch in about one hour averaging 6-13 inches.What a way to ring in the new year! I don't head up north much. I fish the southern and central lakes. (Scofield, Joes Valley, Yuba, Huntington, Otter Creek, Fish Lake, Piute, etc)!* Let me know some time when you plan on fishing Strawberry. I would like to meet you up there and teach you the ice fishing fat bass formula, thus allowing fat bass to be caught at a very rapid rate not only in the summer but the winter as well! If you don't believe me just ask Nibble Nuts, your partner in crime. He has caught many of fat bass out of Strawberry Ice fishing, atleast that is what all the weekly p.m's he sends me say!* If your ever down in this neck of the woods let me know! Same goes for you Nibble Nuts,


I've not seen any reports on bass ice fishing at Strawberry... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:wink:

There actually is a section in the Berry that holds quite a few smallmouth.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

My favorite part was when the Tacoma pulled out the Dodge. I've owned a Tacoma in the past and recently just purchased my second.










I'll be honest though... I've had a Chevy come to my rescue while having my entire front end stuck in Mud while crossing a river. :wink:


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

My two-wheel drive F-150 would make it through all that and more! Anyone wanna buy a nice used truck that drives GREAT in the snow? It *almost *made it up a hill during a light snow the other day. Real bargain! :lol:


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks fatbass! So do you or nibble nuts ever make it out of the smog down to central or southern Utah to fish?


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Nibble Nuts that was a huge small mouth bass you caught out of Strawberry last year ice fishing. That pig had to have weighed in at close to 6 pounds not to mention the numerous 1-2 pound bass you landed! (Fat bass formula) :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> Nibble Nuts that was a huge small mouth bass you caught out of Strawberry last year ice fishing. That pig had to have weighed in at close to 6 pounds not to mention the numerous 1-2 pound bass you landed! (Fat bass formula) :lol: :lol: :wink:


That fat bass formula can't be beat through the ice.

I'm hoping to hit Quail or Sand Hollow sometime next summer.


----------

